# Ground rod versus ground plate?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Why not do a Ufer.


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

I would check your local codes. Some places want it grounded (bonded) to re-bar in the foundation. It may not matter for a garage but some codes are getting out of hand.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

From ESAFAQ page.

Question
Can I use a ground plate instead of a ground rod?
Answer

Yes. A ground plate may be used as an alternative to ground rods for grounding any electrical service of less than 750 volts.

Rule 10-700.

Ontario Electrical Safety Code 24th Edition/2009.
Related Answers
6-15-7 Ground rods, number of
6-15-10 Installing ground rods in area of shallow bedrock
6-15-11 Ground plate beneath basement floor?
6-15-12 Number of ground plates required?


Question
How many ground plates does the Code require to be installed for grounding of a residential electrical service?
Answer

The Code requires that a minimum of one approved ground plate be used for grounding a residential electrical service.

Rule 10-700.

Ontario Electrical Safety Code 24th Edition/2009
Related Answers
6-15-6 Ground plate in place of ground rod

Question
Is it permissible to install a ground plate under the basement floor slab for grounding a low voltage electrical service?
Answer

Yes. The code states that the plate shall be in direct contact with exterior soil at no less than 600 mm (24") below finished grade. Where the plate is buried below a basement floor, the basement floor can be treated as grade and the plate is to be located at least 600 mm (24") below the slab.

Rule 10-700 and Bulletin 10-11-X.

Ontario Electrical Safety Code 24th Edition/2009.
Related Answers
6-15-6 Ground plate in place of ground rod


----------

